
TikTok rating plummets to 2.0 stars - sbmthakur
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/05/19/tiktok-rating-plummets-to-2-0-stars-as-an-indian-youtubers-fanbase-orchestrates-one-star-campaign/
======
ponsin
What am I misunderstanding? when I search for tiktok for Android I find
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ss.android...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ss.android.ugc.trill)
with 4.5 stars. Does it take time for the reviews to propagate?

~~~
codeddesign
It’s literally google removing reviews for anything by related to China or the
virus.

